# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Μια βοηθεια

## nyo64

θελω να μου πει καποιος πως μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω το adsm της wind αυτο που ειναι 1γιγα για 30 μερες αντι για το pc να το εχω στο κινιτο και να μπαινω στο internet αν γινετε και ποιες ειναι οι ρυθμισεις.ευχαριστω

----------


## junior21

Δεν νομίζω να γίνετε...

----------


## ariadgr

> θελω να μου πει καποιος πως μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω το adsm της wind αυτο που ειναι 1γιγα για 30 μερες αντι για το pc να το εχω στο κινιτο και να μπαινω στο internet αν γινετε και ποιες ειναι οι ρυθμισεις.ευχαριστω


Απλά βάζεις apn: gint.b-online.gr

----------


## panathas1

παρακαλω,θα ηθελα να μαθω αν οι χρεωσεις ειναι οι ιδιες (οπως για τον Η/Υ) σε περιπτωση που χρησιμοποιησει με αυτο τον τροπο την καρτα της wind,δηλ. μονο 10Ε,η ισχυουν οι ...αλλες-εξωφρενικες -χρεωσεις που ισχυουν οταν κανεις μπαινει μεσω  κινητων......
ευχαριστω

----------

